# Lok C from DigitalRev TV



## DigitalRev

Lok is saying "Hi" to everyone!


----------



## nahtanoj

no coffee and tea???


----------



## Frequency

Haha...good one

regards


----------



## ajkramer87

White balance is off. Must of done some damage when you dropped all the d7000 parts.


----------



## Light Artisan

I want that crazy guy who paints the Nikons pink to PM me, just so I can say he PM'd me


----------



## vinithbraj

Pretty funny guy, i enjoy most of their shows on youtube.


----------

